# ATTN: Oklahoma City BOTL/SOTL'S!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ZT Cigars is having a cigar rolling event at Maker's Cigar Bar in Bricktown on the second floor in his leather room. The cigar roller from Carlos Torano will be there on Thursday May 31 @ 6:30 pm. There will be a $20.00 entry fee to cover the cost of the appetizers. There is no need to call or confirm simply show up. If you have any questions feel free to call ZT's at 405-942-0070 or 800-340-3007. 

I'm definitely gonna try to make this one! Anyone else interested?


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

you're killin me Smalls!

I'm supposed to be closing on 2 homes and moving right around that time. If I send a buddy, who'll certainly be interested, I'll let you know and you can show him the ropes? Utter newb, great guy, happy to be smoking kind of dude.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a quick reminder!! Me and my wife will be there!


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

sounds like a blast. doubt i'll make it though.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Man that is blocks away from my office.

I certainly plan on making this one.


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

I am gonna be there for sure I may be a little a little late but maybe not tons of Cigar smokin tomorrow night :ss


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

nice....i work about 1/4 of a mile away and will not be able to make it. this is the part about the hotel industry that sucks ass.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

dang, sounds fun, have fun for me Aaron.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> nice....i work about 1/4 of a mile away and will not be able to make it. this is the part about the hotel industry that sucks ass.


I see a 15 minute break in your future....and some serious sprinting! LOL!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll look for anyone I might recognize...I'll be the dude with the hot asian chick!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Had a great time, report is posted here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85482


----------

